# Ghosts



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey guys, this is the start of my new fan fiction, following Echo Squad of the 409th ODJJ, a tribute to Dirge if you will. Below is a little teaser.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

“Echo Squad, come in”

*static*

“Echo Squad, come in”

*static*

“Echo squad, please respond”

*static*

*click*


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmm looks good so far, however I now demand more!!!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I regained consciousness slowly, vision blurry, ears ringing. A radio crackled to life.

“Echo Squad, come in”

I heard a faint click as someone turned their radio off. I looked to my left and saw my helmet lying a few feet away. I turned my head slowly back to the right, a sharp pain in my neck snapping me into full conciousness. I rolled my head to the right just in time to see a blackened combat boot step right beside me. I looked up again. A barrel came into focus just inches from my face.

“Sweet dreams, asshole”

And then, nothing.

----------

“Cmon Harry lets move”

I turned away from our target, now lifeless on the floor, his brains splayed out in a red-gray fan behind his head, or whats left of it. We had been tasked to infiltrate the palace and assassinate a cult leader. Its our specialty, we get in, do the job and get out. We sew dissension, confuse our enemy, disrupt their forces. We move unseen, unheard, and leave no trace other than the dead bodies of our enemies. We are Echo Squad of the 409th ODJJ.

We are Ghosts.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeaaa!!! Thats what I'm talking about. Nice work there mate, keep it up.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

This is awesome
write more immediately
i love it


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

This is starting to look damned good mate. Hope to see more soon!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Looking very interesting so far OXC. Nice direction for the 409th  hmmm I wonder when Dirge is going to venture into this dark corner of the forum because at this rate youve got a very good story in the pipes.

Sniper


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Right, up date time.
------------------------
Harry had just finished the target off when alarm klaxons started ringing. A body had been found by the guards. John was next to the door cradling his flamer, his armour audibly clinking as he rocked it back and forward. Richard was on the other side, leaning his large frame against the wall, his grenade launcher still smoking from the last round that had blown through the door and smeared the corridor with blood and shrapnel. Simon was off to the left of Harry, peering out the window, his grenade launcher’s drum mag cycling through to the next round, a smoking jeep covering the courtyard. Sam’s lasgun was cooling as he crouched behind another barricaded door, setting an explosive charge, his lanky arms reaching into areas that the larger members of the squad couldn’t reach.

“Nearly done sir” he chimed.

“very well” replied Capt. Sloane

The Captain was an interesting person. There was something about him that made him different. He was a stocky person, a single scar running from under his right eye to the corner of his mouth. He held himself well, upright, his lasgun seemed to hang off him, almost shying away from him. A long combat knife was strapped to his thigh, a single drop of blood hanging suspended from its tip. His muscles bulged under his dark grey armour and clothing, his camo cloak swirling around his form. 

“Lets move” he ordered.

Everyone liked him. Around the barracks he was friendly, in his own way. But on a mission, he was very focused, and thats why he was still alive, or so he claimed.
There was a loud explosion and half a wall had dissappeared. The room filled with dust and in response the squad simply vanished. Sam was out first, having made the hole. Two loud cracks were heard and a muffled scream as he shot a guard through the chest then throat. Seconds later the rest of the squad followed. John was last out, having set the room on fire to erase anything that may identify them. 

The dust cloud settled and Echo was gone.

Harry had dropped out a window, down the back of the tower. A zip line ran from his hip to the window. He hit the ground and turned, scanning the hab-streets. There was little sign of life, with the occasional window being lit from within by a dull light. The rest of the squad landed with a series of dull thumps, their boots landing on the rock-crete road almost silently. 

“Clear” John whispered into his comm bead.

“Roger, move out”

Echo squad wrapped themselves in their camo cloaks and melted into the shadows. Seconds later a rythmic pounding came into earshot as the hive guard sent the area into lockdown. But it was too late.

33 minutes later Echo emerged from the water run off pipes. Shaking off the water, they started sprinting off into the plains beyond the hive. Looking back, Harry saw a spot that was slightly lighter than the rest of the hive. He snickered. 

“Eagle, come in Eagle”

“Eagle, who’s Eagle”

“Ike, how’s it going, what happened to Zulu?”

“We are right here Echo”

“Grey, good to hear your voice again buddy”

“You too Sloane”

“right Ike, uploading co-ordinates now”

“Roger that, ETA 10”

“Thanks Ike, Grey, we owe you one”

“So does Eagle”

“Roger that, Echo out”

Soon after Angel touched down, Echo filed in next to Zulu and they disappered into the night sky.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I spy a reference :wink:. Nice work!


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

I stand by my earlier comment OXC nicely written, hmm on an odd side note ths is one of the first 40k storys iv seen with zip lines :crazy:

Sniper


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Haha, yea I add in my own few things in. I mean, it doesn't say anywhere that they don't use them as far as I know, and it is a cool way to drop into something. Much easier than dropping a few floors without it, and quieter than a jet pack haha.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Now assault marines trying to be stealthy with massive jump packs is something that'd be funny
-roar, crash, glass sprays everywhere-
"hey George do you think they heard us?"
"nah mate im sure those sirens are always going" lol :crazy:

Sniper


----------

